# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ընտանիքի միակ երեխան

## ivy

Ընտանիքում միայն մի երեխայի առկայությանը մարդիկ սովորաբար դրականորեն չեն վերաբերվում:
Կամ ասում են. «Էրես կառնի, էգոիստ կմեծանա»:
Կամ էլ. «Մեղք է էդպես մենակ, առանց քույր, եղբայր»:

Ընդհանրապես, իդեալական ընտանիքը մարդկանց պատկերացումներում անպայման ներառում է երկու (կամ ավելի շատ) երեխա: Ուրիշների մոտ մի երեխայի առկայության դեպքում սովորաբար հարցնում են. «Երկրորդը ե՞րբ եք ունենալու», այլ ոչ թե «Երկրորդն ունենալո՞ւ եք»: 

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք էս հարցի վերաբերյալ:

Ակումբում կա՞ն ընտանիքի միակ երեխաներ: Դժգո՞հ եք, որ չունեք քույր, եղբայր:
Իսկ կա՞ն մարդիկ, ովքեր միայն մի երեխա ունեն և ավել չեն ունենալու: Դժգո՞հ եք ձեր որոշումից:

----------

Arpine (11.04.2012), impression (11.04.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), sharick (03.05.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Աթեիստ (11.04.2012), ՆանՍ (02.05.2012), Ուլուանա (30.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ակումբում կա՞ն ընտանիքի միակ երեխաներ: Դժգո՞հ եք, որ չունեք քույր, եղբայր:
> Իսկ կա՞ն մարդիկ, ովքեր միայն մի երեխա ունեն և ավել չեն ունենալու: Դժգո՞հ եք ձեր որոշումից:


ivy ջան, միակ երեխաները երազում են քույր-եղբայր ունենան, իսկ քույր ու եղբայր ունեցողները սովորաբար ուզում են միակը լինել: 
Չգիտեմ ոնց կլիներ որ քույր կամ եղբայր ունենայի, /նախընտրում եմ եղբայր/, բայց ցանկալի կլիներ որ լիներ:

----------

Arpine (11.04.2012), Firegirl777 (11.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), unknown (11.04.2012), ՆանՍ (02.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ivy ջան, միակ երեխաները երազում են քույր-եղբայր ունենան, *իսկ քույր ու եղբայր ունեցողները սովորաբար ուզում են միակը լինել:* 
> Չգիտեմ ոնց կլիներ որ քույր կամ եղբայր ունենայի, /նախընտրում եմ եղբայր/, բայց ցանկալի կլիներ որ լիներ:


Ես չէի ուզի քույր չունենալ: Բայց որ չունենայի (իհարկե չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել), երևի դրանից ուրիշ մարդ չլինեի...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իմ բարեկամներից մեկը ընտանիքի միակ զավակն է: Ամուսնացել է 20 տարեկանում: Մի անգամ այդ թեմայով զրուցելիս ասաց, որ դա սխալ որոշում էր: Ինքը այդ տարիքում քույր էր ուզում, ոչ թե կին, սակայն այն ժամանակ դա չէր գիտակցում:

----------

Ariadna (11.04.2012), h_jak (11.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Ուլուանա (30.04.2012)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ես ինքս ընտանիքում միակ երեխա եմ եղել, ու միշտ էլ երազել եմ մեծ եղբայր ունենալու մասին, մի կողմից գուցե լավ է որ մենակ եմ եղել, բայց ամեն դեպքում վատ է, չկա մեկը ով հենց քո հարազատն է, ու հետ կկիսես այն ինչ նույնիսկ ծնողները չեն իմանա, չնայած ունեմ ընկերուհի ում հետ նույն այդ հարաբերություններ են, էգոիստ մեծանալու մասին չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել, կոնկրետ ընտանիքից է կախված, երես տան, երես կառնի, չտան չի առնի, նույն հաջողությամբ եսասեր կարող է մեծանալ ընտանիքի առաջին երեխան, կամ առաջին թողը, օրինակներ գիտեմ: Մենակ լինելը ամեն դեպքում միշտ էլ վատ է մի կողմից, լավ մյուս կողմից, նայած ինչ տեսանկյունից ես նայում:
Իմ փոքրիկը դեռևս միակ երեխան է, կուզենայի երկրորդ, բայց ամենինչ այնքան խճճված է, որ ես ինքս չգիտեմ թե ինչպիսին կլինի ապագան:

----------

ivy (11.04.2012), unknown (11.04.2012)

----------


## murmushka

ես ինքս ինձ անսահման հարուստ ու երջանիկ մարդ եմ համարում. ունեմ և քույր, և եղբայր, որի համար անչափ շնորհակալ եմ ծնողներիցս։ Հարազատ քույր, եղբայր ունենալու առավելությունն ու ապահովության, պաշտպանության զգացումը առավել ակնհայտ զգացել եմ ամուսնանալուց հետո։ Ես գիտեմ, որ ամեն ամեն հարցում ունեմ օգնող, սկսած ամենատարրական կենցաղային հարցերից, վերջացրած հոգեկան։ Ամուսինս ընտանիքի միակ երեխան է, ու երբեմն զգում եմ, որ ինքն զգում է էն հարազատ հոգու կարիքը, ում հետ ունես մանկության հուշեր, ում հետ կարող ես ժամերով խոսել, հիշել, ծիծաղել, վիճել, բայց մնալ հարազատ։
իմ ընտանիքում, եթե Աստված կամենա, կլինեն և քույրիկներ և եղբայրներ :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (11.04.2012), Cassiopeia (11.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), unknown (11.04.2012), Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012), Լուսաբեր (12.04.2012), Մանուլ (11.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), ՆանՍ (02.05.2012)

----------


## h_jak

Ես էլ եմ միակ իչու չէ նաև միայնակ երեխա, շատ դեպքերում ցավում եմ որ եղբայր (քրոջ մասին չեմ մտածել, երևի չէի ցանկանա) չունեմ, բայց դե հիամ սենց ստացվեց. 
Ես հիմա ունեմ երկու տղա և կնոջս հետ միասին պլանավորել ենք դեռ 3 երեխա էլ ունենալ, միշտ երազել եմ մեծ ընտանիք ունենալ և կամաց կամաց իրականացնում եմ իմ երազանքը.

----------

Ariadna (11.04.2012), Arpine (11.04.2012), Cassiopeia (11.04.2012), Claudia Mori (11.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), unknown (11.04.2012), Մանուլ (11.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), ՆանՍ (02.05.2012), Ուլուանա (30.04.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

Չգիտեմ` ընտանիքի միակ երեխաների համար ոնց, բայց ընտանիքի միակ երեխաների երեխաների համար ուղղակի ահավոր ա դա: Շատ վատ ա, շատ:
 Մամաս էլ, պապաս էլ ընտանիքի միակ երեխան են: Ու մենք ո´չ հարազատ հորաքույր ունենք, ո´չ մորաքույր, ո´չ հորեղբայր, ո´չ քեռի: Մեր ամենամոտիկ բարեկամները, ասենք, պապայիս մորաքրոջ երեխեքն են: Ես համ քույր ունեմ, համ եղբայր, հուսով եմ` մեր երեխեքը կօրհնեն ծնողներիս  :Jpit: : Իսկ իդեալականը, կարծում եմ, 2 աղջիկ, 2 տղան է, որ բոլորի երեխեքն ունենան հորաքույր, մորաքույր, հորեղբայր, քեռի: Ես էդպես եմ նախատեսում  :Jpit: : Իհարկե, դա միայն էն դեպքում, եթե հնարավորություն կա 4 երեխա մեծացնելու:

* Դիմում եմ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ցանկանում են 1 երեխայով սահմանափակվել. խնդրում եմ, մի´ արեք այդպիսի բան, ձեր թոռները ձեզ չեն ների:*

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012), Ariadna (11.04.2012), Cassiopeia (11.04.2012), Firegirl777 (11.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), murmushka (11.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), soultaker (12.04.2012), unknown (11.04.2012), Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012), Լուսաբեր (12.04.2012), Ձայնալար (11.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), ՆանՍ (02.05.2012), Ուլուանա (30.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## impression

ես մոտ հինգ տարի ապրում էի երջանիկ ու անդարդ, ամեն ինչ իմն էր, բոլորն ինձ էին սիրում, ես վերջն էի
հետո ծնվեց նա՝ իմ բոլոր դժբախտությունների սկիզբը, անհասկանալի ու լացկան, լիքը շորերի մեջ փաթաթած մի երևույթ, որին մամաս հա գրկում էր
ես ինչ օյին ասես դրեցի դրա գլխին, որ որտեղից էկել էր, էնտեղ էլ գնար, առանց հետ նայելու
էլ սոսկան էի ծակում ու խցկում բերանը, էլ խմում էի իր շշի ողջ կաթը ու չէի ասում, որ ոչ թե պահել եմ որ խմի, այլ ինքս եմ քաշել գլուխս
ամենաանհավանական բաները բարդում էի իր վրա, որ հասկանա էդ անուղեղ արարածը, որ իրեն ստեղ ոչ ոք չի սիրում, իսկ մամային ու պապային մենակ թվում ա, թե սիրում են, ու եթե նա ռադ լինի, սկի չեն էլ զգա իր բացակայությունը
էդպես մենք սառը, հետո բավականին թեժ պայքարի մեջ էինք շաաաատ երկար ժամանակ
բայց դե հիմա ես չեմ պատկերացնում ինչ կլինեի առանց քրոջս, իմ ամենահարազատն ա, ցավը տանեմ  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012), Ariadna (11.04.2012), Arpine (11.04.2012), CactuSoul (17.05.2013), Cassiopeia (11.04.2012), Claudia Mori (11.04.2012), Firegirl777 (11.04.2012), h_jak (11.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), murmushka (11.04.2012), One_Way_Ticket (11.04.2012), Sagittarius (11.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Srtik (18.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2012), unknown (11.04.2012), Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012), Լուսաբեր (12.04.2012), Ձայնալար (11.04.2012), Մանուլ (11.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), ՆանՍ (02.05.2012), Ուլուանա (30.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (11.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

Լիլ, էս ի՞նչ *** գրառում էր, հիմա ես քեզ էսքանից հետո ոնց շարունակեմ սիրել:  :Jpit:

----------

impression (11.04.2012), Kita (04.05.2012)

----------


## impression

ես հանրությունից թաքցնելու բան չունեմ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

ivy (11.04.2012), Աթեիստ (11.04.2012), Ձայնալար (11.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

յոոո՛, միակ երեխաներ! high five!  :Cool:

----------

Moonwalker (11.04.2012), Rammstein (11.04.2012), soultaker (12.04.2012), VisTolog (11.04.2012), ՆանՍ (02.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ես միակը չեմ ընտանիքում, բայց այնպես է ստացվել, որ մեծացել եմ միակ երեխայի կարգավիճակով ու պայմաններով ու տատիս, պապիս էնպես էն արել, որ ես դրանից քիթս չցցեմ, այսինքն ինձ մոտ եղել է լրիվ հակառակ բան: Էն որ դպրոցում հարազատը դասատու է լինում, քարորդային 4 են դնում, որ չբանբասեն, լրիվ այդ պատմությունն էր :Jpit:  Չնայած դժգոհ չեմ, այսպես տատիս ու պապիս ինձ լրագրող են սարքել, այսինքն մարդ ով ունի սեփական կարծիք, բայց մյուսներին արտահայտվելու իրավունք էլ է տալիս :Smile:  

Բայց ցավալի կողմ էլ կա, ես ուզում էի ունենալ քույրիկներ ու եղբայրներ իմ կողքին, որ ասեի իմն են, թե չէ էդ մորքուրի, քեռու աղջիկ ու տղան սուտ է: Իրանք մեկ է ունեին իրանց սեփական կոալիցիան ու ինձ միշտ փորձում էին մի տեղից խփել՝ թե ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես :Jpit:  Մի անգամ քրոջս համար մի տղայի ճակատին քար խփեցի, արյուն եկավ, էն էլ փոխանակ ծնողներին ասի, որ տղան էր մեղավոր ու ես էլ պաշտպանում էի, ասեց, թե ինքը չի խփել ու սուս ու փուս մի անկյուն քաշվեց: Դրանից հետո միայն փողոցի շներին եմ պաշտպանում  :Jpit:  

Արդեն շատ մեծ էի երբ պուճուր եղբայրս ծնվեց ու մեզ հետ ապրեց՝ գժվում եմ իրա համար  :Love:  Բայց հիմա հեռու է...ու ոչ միայն ինքը...

----------

Ariadna (11.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), Ripsim (11.04.2012), Sagittarius (11.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (11.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> յոոո՛, միակ երեխաներ! high five!


Դու ոնց որ թե դժգոհ չես, հա՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

նի կապելկի  :Jpit:  

Բայց եթե լուրջ, ես փոքր ժամանակ երբեք մենակ չեմ եղել. մորաքրոջս չորս երեխաները իմ քույր ու եղբայրն են եղել՝ երբեք տարբերությունը չեմ զգացել: Մանկությանս մեծ մասը իրանց հետ եմ անցկացրել և միշտ քույր ու եղբայր եմ անվանել. մորաքրոջտղա, մորաքրոջաղջիկ բառերը ինձ համար խորթ են եղել: Մամայիս դպրոցում ժողովների ժամանակ միշտ հարցնում էին «Դուք հինգ երեխա ունե՞ք» 

Մենակ մեկ-մեկ նյարդայնացնում էր, որ գյուղի երեխաները ինձ ուրիշներին եղբորս մորաքրոջ տղա էին ներկայացնում, հա դե էլի գիտեի, որ մորաքրոջ տղա եմ, բայց որ դա ուրիշներն էին ասում, մոտս միշտ «Մորաքրոջ տղա դու ես, այ համբա՛լ» վիճակն էր:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (11.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Ձայնալար (11.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (11.04.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> ivy ջան, միակ երեխաները երազում են քույր-եղբայր ունենան, իսկ *քույր ու եղբայր ունեցողները սովորաբար ուզում են միակը լինել:* 
> Չգիտեմ ոնց կլիներ որ քույր կամ եղբայր ունենայի, /նախընտրում եմ եղբայր/, բայց ցանկալի կլիներ որ լիներ:


Վիստ կյանքում չէի ուզի, որ նման բան լիներ, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ կուզեի որ մի եղբայր էլ ունենայի:

----------


## unknown

Ես   ընտանիքի  միակ  երեխան  եմ...շատ  վատա  ահավոր  իմ  համար,որովհետև  ես  շատ  աշխույժ  մարդ եմ  բնավորությամբ,միշտ  սիրել  եմ  մեծ  ընտանիքները,որովհետև   մեր  բարեկամներից  մենակ  եսեմ  մի  երեխա...ճիշտա  միշտ   ուշադրության  կենտրոնում  եմ  եղել  բոլորի  կոմից  միշտ  ինձ  առանձնացրել  են  բայց  դե   ետ   ինձ  չէր  ուրախացնում...դրանից  անգամ  մի  5  տարի  առաջ  դեպրեսիա  էր  մոտս  ուզում  էի   կիսվեի  բայց  մարդ  չկար  ում  հետ  կարող  էի  խոսել  ու  թեթևանալ...ընկերուհիներ  շատեմ  ունեցել,բայց  դե  մեկա   հարազատիդ  տեղը  ոչ  մի  ընկերուհի  չի  կարա  լրացնի...անգամ  բարեկամների  երեխաները  չեն  կարա  ետ  բացը  լրացնեն...չգիտեմ  ես  որ  ետպես  եմ  մտածում...
Աստված  որ  տա  ամուսնանամ  մինիմում  2  երեխա  հաստատ  ունենալու  եմ...

----------

ivy (11.04.2012), Meme (11.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Ուլուանա (30.04.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ կյանքում չէի ուզի, որ նման բան լիներ, ընդհակառակը՝ շատ կուզեի որ մի եղբայր էլ ունենայի:


Ես էլ 15 ախպեր կուզեի,  :Jpit:  բայց կյանքում քիչ չեմ հանդիպել քույրերից/եղբայրներից «դավադիտ» եղած քույրեր/եղբայրներ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ակումբում կա՞ն ընտանիքի միակ երեխաներ: Դժգո՞հ եք, որ չունեք քույր, եղբայր:


Միակն եմ մեր ընտանիքում ու շատ էլ գոհ եմ: Բացարձակ չէի ուզենա հարազատ քույր-եղբայր ունենալ: Լրիվ լուրջ:

----------

ivy (11.04.2012), Sagittarius (11.04.2012), soultaker (12.04.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Ես էլ 15 ախպեր կուզեի,  բայց կյանքում քիչ չեմ հանդիպել քույրերից/եղբայրներից «դավադիտ» եղած քույրեր/եղբայրներ:


Էդ քո ասածից եղածների( :LOL: ), ես էլ եմ հանդիպել, բայց դա երևի ընտանիքից ու իրենցից ա գալիս: Ես, օրինակ, ինձ մենակ երեխա չեմ պատկերացնում, չեմ էլ ուզում: 


 Քանի հավաքվել եք, ասեք տեսնենք՝ ուշադրության «ավելցուկը» մենակ երեխեքի մոտ էգոիզմ չի՞ դրսևորում:

----------

Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էդ քո ասածից եղածների(), ես էլ եմ հանդիպել, բայց դա երևի ընտանիքից ու իրենցից ա գալիս: Ես, օրինակ, ինձ մենակ երեխա չեմ պատկերացնում, չեմ էլ ուզում: 
> 
> 
>  Քանի հավաքվել եք, ասեք տեսնենք՝ *ուշադրության «ավելցուկը» մենակ երեխեքի մոտ էգոիզմ չի՞ դրսևորում:*


հուսով եմ՝ այո: ահավոր հիասթափված կլինեմ, եթե պարզեմ, որ իմ էգոիզմի մակարդակը միջին վիճակագրական մակարդակից ցածր է:

----------


## Arpine

> հուսով եմ՝ այո: ահավոր հիասթափված կլինեմ, եթե պարզեմ, որ իմ էգոիզմի մակարդակը միջին վիճակագրական մակարդակից ցածր է:


Այո, ինձ համար ևս էգոիզմը բացասական երևույթ չի, առհասարակ կարծում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է էգոիզմի վրայով անցնել, քան տակով չանցնել :LOL: 
Բայց հնարավոր է նաև որ ձեր էգոիզմը միակ երեխա լինելու արդյունքը չէ, քանի որ ես հանդիպել եմ միակ երեխեքի, որոնք իսկապես էգոիստ չեն  :Smile:

----------

soultaker (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ ես՝ ինձանից մեծ 2 եղբայր ունենալով, փոքր ժամանակվա ամենամեծ երազանքս միակ երեխա լինելն էր: Ու պատճառը ոչ էնքան ուշադրության կենտրոնում քիչ լինելն էր, այլ էն որ եղբայրական պատերազմներում ու կռիվներում ֆիզիկապես միշտ ես էի տուժվում, իսկ բարոյապես՝ իրենք (դե ծնողները կռիվների դեպքում գրեթե միշտ էլ «խեղճ ու կրակ» փոքրերի կողմից են լինում ու մեծերի վրա են խոսում ու պատժում, չնայած շատ հաճախ փոքրներն են կռիվ հրահրողները)  :Jpit:  Համ էլ ինձ միշտ փոքրի տեղ էին դնում, ինչի պատճառով լիքը «մեծական» արտոնություններից զրկված էի:

Իսկ մյուս պատճառն էն էր, որ մինչև որոշակի տարիք ինձ շատ հազվադեպ էին նոր շոր, կոշիկ, պայուսակ, գիրք առնում, ինչից ահավոր շատ էի նեղվում  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով ուզում էի կամ միակ երեխա լինել, կամ էլ բազմազավակ ընտանիքում գոնե ամենամեծը լինեի, որովհետև քանի գնում համոզվում էի, որ կրտսերից էլ ավելի անտանելի ստատուսում սովորաբար միջնեկներն են լինում  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (11.04.2012), Arpine (11.04.2012), Claudia Mori (04.05.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Quyr Qery (28.06.2012), Sagittarius (11.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Srtik (18.05.2013), Արէա (12.04.2012), Գեա (12.04.2012), Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012), Մանուլ (11.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մի խոսքով ուզում էի կամ միակ երեխա լինել, կամ էլ բազմազավակ ընտանիքում գոնե ամենամեծը լինեի, որովհետև քանի գնում համոզվում էի, որ կրտսերից էլ ավելի անտանելի ստատուսում սովորաբար միջնեկներն են լինում


 Այո-այո, Դուք ճիշտ նկատեցիք  :LOL: : Մեծին ասում են` մեծ ա, փոքրին ասում են` փոքր ա, ու ամեն մեկը իրեն համապատասխան արտոնություններ ունի, իսկ խեղճ միջնեկը... Դրա համար փոքր ժամանակ ինձ որդեգրվածի կարգավիճակում էի զգում (դե, ոչ լուրջ), մանավանդ, որ ոչ մեկին նման չեմ, հաճախ ճղճղում էի, որ ես էլ եմ մարդ, և այլն  :Jpit: :

 Բայց երբեք չեմ մտածել, որ լավ կլիներ` միակ երեխան լինեի: Երևի ծնողներիս «դառը» փորձը աչքիս առաջ էր, դա էր պատճառը, չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում, ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ մի երեխայով սահմանափակվելուն  :Jpit: :

----------

Arpine (11.04.2012), Claudia Mori (04.05.2012), Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (11.04.2012)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես երբեք չեմ ցանկացել ընտանիքի միակ երեխան լինել: 2 եղբայր ունեմ, 2-ն էլ ինձնից մեծ են: Նենց, որ ոչ մի անգամ հին շորերը հագնելու խնդիր չի եղել  :Jpit:  Փոքր ժամանակ ուզում էի հարազատ քույր էլ ունենալ, բայց ինձնից փոքր լիներ: Էս էլ էր էլի հատուկ մտածված: Հաստատ ինքը իմ շորերը կհագներ, ոչ թե ես՝ իրենը  :Jpit: 
Հիմա քույր ունենալու երազանքներս մի քիչ իրար հակասում են: Մի կողմից կուզեի ես մորքուր լինեի, իմ երեխաներն էլ մորքուր ունենային, մյուս կողմից էլ ուրախ եմ, որ ես զարմիկներիս միակ հորքուրն եմ :naxandz_smaylik

----------

ivy (11.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Այո-այո, Դուք ճիշտ նկատեցիք : Մեծին ասում են` մեծ ա, փոքրին ասում են` փոքր ա, ու ամեն մեկը իրեն համապատասխան արտոնություններ ունի, իսկ խեղճ միջնեկը... Դրա համար փոքր ժամանակ ինձ որդեգրվածի կարգավիճակում էի զգում (դե, ոչ լուրջ), մանավանդ, որ ոչ մեկին նման չեմ, հաճախ ճղճղում էի, որ ես էլ եմ մարդ, և այլն :
> 
>  Բայց երբեք չեմ մտածել, որ լավ կլիներ` միակ երեխան լինեի: Երևի ծնողներիս «դառը» փորձը աչքիս առաջ էր, դա էր պատճառը, չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում, ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ մի երեխայով սահմանափակվելուն :


Մանուլ տակ տոչնո :Jpit: , ինձ էլ միշտ թվում էր որ մեծին են շատ սիրում, չնայած, որց որ հիմա էլ :LOL: : Լավ չի միջնակ լինելը, դե մեծը մեծն ա, պետք ա իրեն լսել, փոքրն էլ փոքր ա չի հասկանում:
 Ես միշտ նեղվում էի նրանից, որ քույրիկ չունեմ, նույնիսկ «նախանձ» էի տածում նրանց նկատմամբ ովքեր քույր ունենին :Jpit: : Բայց հիմա չեմ ուզում,  ինչ լավա ես քույրիկ չունեմ հիմա էլ կռվեինք :LOL: ,ու լավ ա, որ եղբայրների կողմից ընկալվում ես որպես միակ քուրիկ;



Հ.Գ. Մնաց մեծերից գան բողոքեն :Jpit:

----------


## Դեկադա

աաաաա... ես մեծն եմ: Ահավոր ա: Հեչ էլ թե ամենից շատն են սիրում: Բա ինչքան էլ պատասխանատվություն են դնում ուսերիդ: Ա
մեն քայլիս պիտի հեևեի որովհետև ինձնից պիտի օրինակ վերցնեին: Իրականում եղավ էն, որ ոչ մեկն էլ օրինակ չվերցրեց, իսկ ես տենց էլ մնացի: Նույնն էլ տղայիս հարցում: Էնքան էինք պահանջում... իսկ աղջկաս... երես առած, « անդաստիարակ» լակոդ ա / կասեր տատս/: 


ամենալավը մի տղա մի աղջիկ որ ստիպված երկուսի համար էլ առնեն՝ նրանց հները չհագնեն:

... բայց ոնց որ թե ես սխալ եմ հա՞ գրում, ստեղ միակների մասին են խոսում: :LOL:

----------

murmushka (12.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող., համ էլ թեման մեր մասին ա, «Ընտանիքի միակ երեխան»՝   :Beee:

----------

ivy (11.04.2012), soultaker (12.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էնպիսի մարդ չկա՞, որ մի երեխա ունի և էլ չի ունենալու: Ծնողի կարծիք էլ հետաքրքիր կլիներ:

----------


## Arpine

> Ժող., համ էլ թեման մեր մասին ա, «Ընտանիքի միակ երեխան»՝


Որ ասում եմ էգոիստ են... :LOL:

----------

ivy (11.04.2012), Quyr Qery (28.06.2012), Sagittarius (11.04.2012), soultaker (12.04.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Էնպիսի մարդ չկա՞, որ մի երեխա ունի և էլ չի ունենալու: Ծնողի կարծիք էլ հետաքրքիր կլիներ:


 Իմ ընկերուհին ա, բայց ինքը դեռ երեխա չունի, բայց պլանավորում ա մի երեխա ունենալ  :Jpit: : Պատճառն էն ա, որ մտածում են` ավելի լավ ա ամեն ինչով ապահովված լինի, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանի կարիք չունենա, իսկ երկու երախային դժվար կլինի ամեն ինչով ապահովել: Ավելի ճիշտ` ամուսինն ա տենց մտածում: Ու ես ոնց եմ ներվայնանու՜մ: Այ մարդ, էդ երեխեքը չեն ուզում ամեն ինչով ապահովված լինեն, իրենց միջին պայմաններն էլ հերիք են, միայն թե քույր/եղբայր ունենան, ի՞նչ եք ուզում  :Beee: : Չնայած կարծում եմ, որ էդ դեպքում մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ երեխան էգոիստ կմեծանա, ու չի էլ ուզենա քույր/եղբայր ունենալ: Ես մեծ հույս ունեմ, որ դա իրենց վերջնական որոշումը չի  :Jpit: : 

 Ամեն դեպքում ես գերադասում եմ քույր ու եղբայր ունենալ, քան էն ամենը, ինչ արվում ա նրանց համար, բայց կարող էր միայն իմը լինել, փոխարինել իրենցով: Չնայած ես չէի էլ կարող միակը լինել, քանի որ երկրորդն եմ  :Jpit: :

 Չէ, ահավոր ա միակ երեխան, ուղղակի ահավոր ա: Չանեք տենց բան  :LOL: :

----------

ivy (12.04.2012), sharick (03.05.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Աթեիստ (12.04.2012), Ինչուիկ (12.04.2012), Լուսաբեր (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2012), Ուլուանա (30.04.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Եղբայր ունեմ: Ո՛չ ավել երեխա եմ պատկերացրել մեր տանը, ո՛չ էլ պակաս: Ծնողներս միշտ մեծ ջանք են գործադրել, որ երկուսիցս ոչ մեկին ոչ մի բանով չմեղադրեն ու չնեղեն: Մեծ ու փոքրի արտոնություններ չեն եղել, եղել ա *հավասարություն:* Մի օր ես եմ հացի գնացել, մի օր եղբայրս: Երբ էդ օրը չէինք ուզում հացի գնալ, խնդրում էինք իրար, օրը փոխարինում ուրիշ օրով:  :Jpit: 

Էն ժամանակվանից էլ մամայիս «նախանձում» էի, որ նման մթնոլորտ է կարողացել ստեղծել, ուզում ի, որ իմ ընտանիքում էլ էդպես լինի: Մի քիչ մեծ տարիքում կուզեի, որ մի քույր/եղբայր էլ ունենանք, բայց դեռ չկա:
 Շորերի մասին էլ ասեմ, որ չնայած ես տան մեծն եմ՝ ավելի շատ ես եմ մամայիս, տատիիս և այլոց շորեր հագել: Էս առումով միշտ նկատել եմ, որ ավելի լավ ա՝ եղբայրս նոր շոր ունենա, դրանով ուրախանա, ես էլ փոխարենը երաժշտական դպրոցի ու երգչախմբի ամսավարձ: :Wink: 

Գոհ ու երջանիկ եմ, որ միակ երեխան չեմ: Չէի ուզի ունենալ ևս 5 քույր/եղբայր միևնույն եղած հնարավորությունների հաշվին:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2012), ivy (12.04.2012), Ripsim (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Էնպիսի մարդ չկա՞, որ մի երեխա ունի և էլ չի ունենալու: Ծնողի կարծիք էլ հետաքրքիր կլիներ:


Կա  :Jpit:  Ես էլ մեկը ունեմ ու չեմ ուզում երկրորդը ունենալ։ Իհարկե շատ կուզեի, մեկ– մեկ որ պատկերացնում եմ էդ երջանկությունը էլ չեմ զգալու, նեղվում եմ։ Բայց ես իմ վաղվա օրվա վրա վստահ չեմ, էս երկրի վրա վստահ չեմ, եթե երեխա ունենամ, պետք ա վստահ լինեմ, որ հաստատ ամեն ինչով կապահովեմ։ Հիմա կասեք դե էս մեկին էլ չունենայիր, բայց դե մեկը ուրիշ ա, ամեն դեպքում, ինչքան շատ երեխա, էնքան շատ հոգս ու պատասխանատվություն։

Հ.Գ.Եթե ֆինանսապես ապահովված լինեի, տարիքս էլ ներեր մի 4 հատ կունենայի  :Smile:

----------

ivy (12.04.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (12.04.2012)

----------


## Apsara

> Էնպիսի մարդ չկա՞, որ մի երեխա ունի և էլ չի ունենալու: Ծնողի կարծիք էլ հետաքրքիր կլիներ:


ivy ջան, կա մարդ, որ չհասցրեց էդ մասին մտածի ու արդեն երկու երեխա ունի :LOL: , չէ չեմ փոշմանել, բայց շատ շուտ եղավ, դժվար ա, մեծը տուժում ա:

Ու ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, մարդուց զգացվում ա, որ ինքը միակ երեխան ա եղել: Անպայման չի էգոիստ լինի, ուղակի բնավորության մեջի որոշ գծերի առկայությունն ու բացակայությունը զգացնել են տալիս

----------

Arpine (13.04.2012), ivy (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.05.2012), Ուլուանա (30.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ivy ջան, միակ երեխաները երազում են քույր-եղբայր ունենան, իսկ քույր ու եղբայր ունեցողները սովորաբար ուզում են միակը լինել: 
> Չգիտեմ ոնց կլիներ որ քույր կամ եղբայր ունենայի, /նախընտրում եմ եղբայր/, բայց ցանկալի կլիներ որ լիներ:


Չեմ կարծում, թե նման օրինաչափություն կա։ Ինձ թվում է (չհարձակվեք վրաս, ինձ ընդամենը թվում է  :Jpit: ), որ էն միակ երեխաները, որոնք պնդում են, որ շատ գոհ են իրենց միակությունից ու հեչ էլ չէին ուզենա քույր կամ եղբայր ունենալ, երկու պատճառով կարող են էդպես ասել կամ մտածել։ Մեկը զուտ ինքնամխիթարական դիրքորոշումն է. այսինքն՝ քանի որ չեմ կարող որևէ բան փոխել, ինձ հույս տամ, որ էսպես լավ ա, դրան էլ գումարվում է էն էգոիստական մոտեցումը, որ ինչ լավ բան կա՝ իրենց է հասնում, ոչ մեկի հետ ստիպված չեն լինում կիսել։ Մյուս պատճառըը պարզապես դրա համը տեսած չլինելն է. մարդը ծանոթ չէ էն զգացողությանը, էն հոգեվիճակին, մթնոլորտին, որն ապահովում են քույրերն ու եղբայրներն ընտանիքում, այլ կերպ ասած՝ չգիտի՝ ինչից է զրկված, որ դրա համար դարդ անի։ Երկուսն էլ, կարծում եմ, բնական ու տրամաբանական պատճառներ են։ 




> Իսկ ես՝ ինձանից մեծ 2 եղբայր ունենալով, փոքր ժամանակվա ամենամեծ երազանքս միակ երեխա լինելն էր: Ու պատճառը ոչ էնքան ուշադրության կենտրոնում քիչ լինելն էր, այլ էն որ եղբայրական պատերազմներում ու կռիվներում ֆիզիկապես միշտ ես էի տուժվում, իսկ բարոյապես՝ իրենք (դե ծնողները կռիվների դեպքում գրեթե միշտ էլ «խեղճ ու կրակ» փոքրերի կողմից են լինում ու մեծերի վրա են խոսում ու պատժում, չնայած շատ հաճախ փոքրներն են կռիվ հրահրողները)  Համ էլ ինձ միշտ փոքրի տեղ էին դնում, ինչի պատճառով լիքը «մեծական» արտոնություններից զրկված էի:


Մեր ընտանիքում փոքրի ու միջնեկի հասկացություն ընդհանրապես չի եղել, եղել է միայն մեծ, որը ես եմ, և երկվորյակ քույրս ու եղբայրս  :Jpit: ։ Ինձ երբևէ տուժած չեմ զգացել մեծը լինելու համար. առանձնապես ոչ արտոնություններ եմ ունեցել, ոչ էլ հակառակը։ Հավասար իրավունքներ են եղել, իհարկե, պատասխանատվության հարցը չի կարող չլինել, բնական է, որ մեծի վրա միշտ էլ ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվություն է լինում, բայց էդ հանգամանքն ինձ երբեք էլ անարդարացի չի թվացել։ Ես էլ փոխարենը շատ բաներ իրենցից շուտ էի սովորում, հասկանում և այլն  :Jpit: ։
Երբևէ չեմ ուզեցել միակ երեխան լինել։ Շատ երջանիկ եմ, որ ունեմ քույր ու եղբայր, ու որ իրենք հենց էնպիսին են, ինչպիսին կան  :Smile: ։ Նույնիսկ ամենադժվարին պայմաններում շատով լինելն ահագին թեթևացնում է վիճակը։ Կարծում եմ՝ շատերը կհասկանան՝ ինչ նկատի ունեմ։ 

Էս մասին ուրիշ թեմաներում ժամանակին գրել եմ, բայց էլի գրեմ։ Հենց սկզբից էլ ցանկացել եմ համ քույր ունենալ, համ եղբայր։ Ավելին՝ ես ինքս եմ նրանց պատվիրել  :LOL: ։ Երբ երեք տարեկան էի, մամաս արդեն հղի էր, ինձ հարցնում էր՝ քույրիկ եմ ուզում ունենալ, թե ապերիկ։ Ես պատասխանում էի՝ հա՛մ քույրիկ, հա՛մ ապերիկ։ Ու երբ ասում էր, որ էդպես չի լինում, պիտի կամ քույրիկ ուզեմ, կամ ապերիկ, ես, միևնույն է, մնում էի անդրդվելի. «Չէ, ես հա՛մ քույրիկ եմ ուզում, հա՛մ ապերիկ  :Beee: »։ Ու էդպես էլ եղավ  :Yahoo: . ծնվեցին երկվորյակ քույրս ու եղբայրս։ 

Ի դեպ, կուզենայի էլի ունենալ քույր ու եղբայր։ Սա էն դեպքերից է, երբ մտածում եմ՝ ինչքան շատ, էնքան լավ։

----------

Apsara (02.05.2012), Ariadna (01.05.2012), ivy (30.04.2012), murmushka (30.04.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), unknown (02.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (01.05.2012), Մանուլ (06.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.04.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ մյուս պատճառն էն էր, որ մինչև որոշակի տարիք ինձ շատ հազվադեպ էին նոր շոր, կոշիկ, պայուսակ, գիրք առնում, ինչից ահավոր շատ էի նեղվում


Ռուֆ, հավատա, եթե մարդը դատապարտված է մշտապես ուրիշների շորերը հագնելուն, ոչ միակ, ոչ միջնեկ, ոչ էլ կրտսեր լինելը չի օգնի  :LOL: ։ Եթե կրտսեր կամ միջնեկ լինելու դեպքում ստիպված ես լինում հագնել ավագ քրոջդ կամ եղբորդ շորերը, ապա մեծը կամ միակը լինելու դեպքում էլ կարող ես մշտապես հագնել, ասենք, քեռուդ, մորաքրոջդ, հորեղբորդ, հորաքրոջդ՝ քեզնից տարիքով մեծ երեխաների շորերը։ Եթե նույնիսկ քեռի, մորաքույր, հորեղբայր ու հորաքույր չունես, ապա, մի վախեցիր, միշտ էլ կգտնվեն, օրինակ, բարեսիրտ հարևաններ, ծնողների ընկերներ ու ծանոթներ, որոնք հաճույքով քեզ կտրամադրեն իրենց երեխաների հագած–փոքրացած շորերը  :LOL: ։ Իսկ եթե դրանք էլ չկան, ապա մամայի ու պապայի շորերը հո կան ու կան  :LOL: ։ Ես ինքս, ավագ երեխան լինելով, ում շորերն ասես որ չեմ հագել։ Ու դրա պատճառով հիմա էդ հարցի նկատմամբ խիստ զգայուն եմ. իմ տղային ոչ մեկի հագած շորը չեմ հագցնում ու մտադիր չեմ հագցնել։ Նկատի ունեմ՝ իմ ընտանիքից դուրս որևէ մեկի։ Բայց, ասենք, հաջորդ երեխաներիս կհագցնեմ տղայիս շորերից  :Jpit: , իհարկե, նաև նորերն առնելով։ Թե չէ մշտապես ուրիշի «մաշուկները» հագնելն, իհարկե, հոգեբանորեն շատ վատ կարող է ազդել երեխայի վրա։

----------

Apsara (02.05.2012), Ariadna (01.05.2012), Claudia Mori (04.05.2012), ivy (30.04.2012), murmushka (30.04.2012), unknown (02.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (01.05.2012), Մանուլ (06.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.05.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շատ տարվեցի, մոռացա թեմայի բուն հարցին անդրադառնալ։ Ժամանակին նախատեսում էի չորս երեխա ունենալ՝ երկու աղջիկ, երկու տղա։ Ինչպես կարծեմ Մանուլն ասեց, ես էլ եմ համարում դա իդեալական տարբերակ, քանի որ էդպես բոլոր երեխաներն էլ համ քույր(եր) կունենան, համ եղբայր(ներ), դե, համ էլ ընդհանուր շատ երեխա կունենայի  :Smile: ։ Բայց, ցավոք, ամեն ինչ մեր նախատեսածով չի լինում։ Շատ երեխաներ ունենալու համար ցանկալի է նաև շուտ ամուսնանալ, ինչպես նաև ընթացքում կորուստներ չունենալ։ Ներկա պահին մի երեխա ունեմ, առնվազն մեկն էլ նախատեսում ենք, բայց ընդհանրապես երեք երեխա ենք ուզում ունենալ, հուսով եմ՝ կհաջողվի։ Չորրորդի մասին արդեն չեմ էլ ուզում մտածել, որովհետև մեծ տարիքում չեմ ուզում հղիանալ ու ծննդաբերել։ Այդ իսկ պատճառով բոլոր ամուսնացածներին լրջորեն խորհուրդ կտայի չհետաձգել երեխա ունենալու հարցը։ Քանի ջահել եք, քանի առողջությունը ներում է, ու խիստ խանգարող հանգամանքներ չկան, ունեցեք, հետո կարող է ուշ լինել՝ ամենատարբեր պատճառներով։ Ու մի  կարևոր բան էլ հիշեք. եթե հղիանալու համար սպասեք «հարմար» պահի, այն կարող է երբեք էլ չգալ։ Միշտ էլ լինելու են խանգարող հանգամանքներ, որոնք կդրդեն հետաձգել էդ գործը, ուղղակի պիտի ինքներդ հարմարվեք ու հանգամանքները փորձեք ամեն կերպ հարմարեցնել էդ հույժ կարևոր գործին։ Համ էլ մի զրկեք ձեր բալիկներին ջահել ծնողներ ունենալու հաճույքից  :Smile: ։

----------

Apsara (02.05.2012), ivy (30.04.2012), murmushka (30.04.2012), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), unknown (02.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (01.05.2012), Մանուլ (06.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.04.2012)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

Իմ բախտը համարյա բերելա ունեմ և քույր*եր* և  ախպեր*ներ*  ասում եմ համարյա որովհետև ավեի շատն ել չէր խանգարի գոնե քույր կամ ախպեր կամ քույրեր ախպերներ չնայած սենց ել ա        նորմալ (բայց ոչ շատ լավ ) առանց իրանց կյանքը շատ վատ վատ վատ վատ կլիներ լուրջ ինչքան շատ այնքան լավ 
հա մեկել առաջի ախպերս երբ ծնվեց մամաս 29 տարեկան եր պապաս ել :Tongue:

----------

Smokie (03.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> ivy ջան, միակ երեխաները երազում են քույր-եղբայր ունենան, իսկ քույր ու եղբայր ունեցողները սովորաբար ուզում են միակը լինել: 
> Չգիտեմ ոնց կլիներ որ քույր կամ եղբայր ունենայի, /նախընտրում եմ եղբայր/, բայց ցանկալի կլիներ որ լիներ:


Ընդհանրապես ով ինչ չունի էդ ա ուզում :Jpit:  ամեն դեպքում էս էլ միանշանակ չի, ես երկու եղբայր ունեմ, բայց չեմ հիշում որ ուզեցած լինեմ քույր ունենալ կամ միակը լինել ընտանիքում:

Չնայած մեկ-մեկ փոքր եղբայրս (ակումբի Altair-ը) չի գնում պուլտը բերելու, ուզում եմ աղջիկ ծնված լիներ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. շուտով առաջին բացասական վարկանիշս կստանամ  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (01.05.2012), Moonwalker (01.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.05.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ընդհանրապես ով ինչ չունի էդ ա ուզում ամեն դեպքում էս էլ միանշանակ չի, ես երկու եղբայր ունեմ, բայց չեմ հիշում որ ուզեցած լինեմ քույր ունենալ կամ միակը լինել ընտանիքում:


Ես մի ուրիշ՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություն եմ նկատել. սովորաբար քույր չունեցող տղաները չեն ուզում քույր ունենալ։ Շատերը պատկերացնում են, որ քույր ունենալն ինչ–որ առանձնահատուկ հոգս է, քանի որ պիտի, այսպես ասած, տեր կանգնեն անընդհատ, որ չնեղացնեն, թարս աչքով չնայեն, կամ՝ որ քույրը հանկարծ «սխալ քայլեր» չանի և այլն։ Իսկ եղբայր չունեցող աղջիկները սովորաբար ուզում են եղբայր ունենալ, որպեսզի իրենց ավելի պաշտպանված ապահով զգան։ Եղբայր չունեցող ու ունենալ չցանկացող աղջիկներ, հիմա չգաք, հակաճառեք, թե՝ ո՞վ ասեց, ես չունեմ ու չեմ ուզում ունենալ  :Jpit: ։ Ես չեմ ասում՝ միշտ է էդպես։ Ուղղակի, ըստ իմ դիտարկումների, կարծես թե նման երևույթ կա։

----------

Cassiopeia (02.05.2012), Freeman (02.05.2012), unknown (02.05.2012), VisTolog (09.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես մի ուրիշ՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություն եմ նկատել. սովորաբար քույր չունեցող տղաները չեն ուզում քույր ունենալ։ Շատերը պատկերացնում են, որ քույր ունենալն ինչ–որ առանձնահատուկ հոգս է, քանի որ պիտի, այսպես ասած, տեր կանգնեն անընդհատ, որ չնեղացնեն, թարս աչքով չնայեն, կամ՝ որ քույրը հանկարծ «սխալ քայլեր» չանի և այլն։ Իսկ եղբայր չունեցող աղջիկները սովորաբար ուզում են եղբայր ունենալ, որպեսզի իրենց ավելի պաշտպանված ապահով զգան։ Եղբայր չունեցող ու ունենալ չցանկացող աղջիկներ, հիմա չգաք, հակաճառեք, թե՝ ո՞վ ասեց, ես չունեմ ու չեմ ուզում ունենալ ։ Ես չեմ ասում՝ միշտ է էդպես։ Ուղղակի, ըստ իմ դիտարկումների, կարծես թե նման երևույթ կա։


Հարց չկա, չեմ ասի «ով ա ասել, ես ուզել եմ», բայց կասեմ. իմ դիտարկումները ճիշտ հակառակն են ցույց տալիս: Մասնավորապես իմ գրեթե բոլոր այն ընկերները, ովքեր քույր չունեն, միշտ ուզել են ունենալ, իմ այն ազգականները, ովքեր քույր չունեն, միշտ ուզել են ունենալ:

----------


## Ամմէ

ես միշտ էլ երազել եմ միայնակ լինել ու դա չկատարվեց  :Sad:  , բայց փոխարենը մի հրաշք քույրիկ ունեմ , ամբողջ օրը իրար միս ենք ուտում վերջում սկսում ծիծաղել մեր վրա :Որ քուրիկս մի օր տանը չի լինում ,ոնցվոր աշխարհը գլխիս շուռ եկած լինի , բայց հենց գալիս ա սկսում ենք վիճել :Hands Up:

----------


## sharick

> Ընտանիքում միայն մի երեխայի առկայությանը մարդիկ սովորաբար դրականորեն չեն վերաբերվում:
> Կամ ասում են. «Էրես կառնի, էգոիստ կմեծանա»:
> Կամ էլ. «Մեղք է էդպես մենակ, առանց քույր, եղբայր»:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, իդեալական ընտանիքը մարդկանց պատկերացումներում անպայման ներառում է երկու (կամ ավելի շատ) երեխա: Ուրիշների մոտ մի երեխայի առկայության դեպքում սովորաբար հարցնում են. «Երկրորդը ե՞րբ եք ունենալու», այլ ոչ թե «Երկրորդն ունենալո՞ւ եք»: 
> 
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք էս հարցի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Ակումբում կա՞ն ընտանիքի միակ երեխաներ: Դժգո՞հ եք, որ չունեք քույր, եղբայր:
> Իսկ կա՞ն մարդիկ, ովքեր միայն մի երեխա ունեն և ավել չեն ունենալու: Դժգո՞հ եք ձեր որոշումից:


 Շաաաաաաատ , չափից դուրս դժվար ա տան միակ երեխան լինելը .... ու նաև շատ ավելի դժվար ա երբ ամեն անգամ մարդիկ հարցնում են տան մեծն ես , թե փոքրը , իսկ երբ լսում են , որ միակն ես հարցնում են կուզեիր քույր կամ եղբայր ունենալ .... քույր ու եղբայր չունենալը մի բաց տարածություն ա կյանքում , որը ոչ մի բանով և ոչ մի կերպ լցնել հնարավոր չի : Ընտանիքի անդամները , շրջապատը , ընկերները ու ոչ ոք չեն փոխարինի քրոջը կամ եղբորը : (Տխուր թեմա էս բացել ivy ջան )

----------

Apsara (03.05.2012), ivy (03.05.2012), unknown (03.05.2012), Մանուլ (06.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (03.05.2012)

----------


## Kita

Դե ես էլ քույր ունեմ, բայց մի տեսակ չեղածի հաշիվ ենք :Jpit:  Հեչ քուրական չենք, տարբերությունը 7 տարի է, բայց դա էլ կապ չունի: Մի խոսքով եթե մենակ էլ լինեի, ավելի ուրախ կլինեի, միայն պլյուսներ :Jpit:  Որ մտածում եմ ինչ կայֆ կլիներ :Love: 
Մի տեսակ չեմ ասել միակը լինեմ, բայց ասել եմ կլինի փոխվեք ախպորս հետ :LOL:  մի խոսքով ես հաճույքով ախպեր կուզեի ունենայի, բայց հենց մորքուրիս տղան լիներ  :LOL:   այլ տարբերակ պետք չի :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (04.05.2012), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ռիպ, դու կարող է այս թեման բացել ես, որովհետեւ մտածում ես` մի ճուտիկով սահմանափակվես, թե՞ էլի ունենաս  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիպ, դու կարող է այս թեման բացել ես, որովհետեւ մտածում ես` մի ճուտիկով սահմանափակվես, թե՞ էլի ունենաս


Հա բա, ակումբցիները ոնց ասեն՝ նենց էլ կանեմ: Ափսոս, էն «Ամուսնություն օտարերկրացու հետ» քլնգող թեման ուշ տեսա, ոնց ժամանակին չէի նկատել...

----------

Apsara (04.05.2012), Ariadna (04.05.2012), Cassiopeia (04.05.2012), Claudia Mori (04.05.2012), Freeman (04.05.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (07.05.2012)

----------


## Apsara

> Դե ես էլ քույր ունեմ, բայց մի տեսակ չեղածի հաշիվ ենք Հեչ քուրական չենք, տարբերությունը 7 տարի է, բայց դա էլ կապ չունի: Մի խոսքով եթե մենակ էլ լինեի, ավելի ուրախ կլինեի, միայն պլյուսներ Որ մտածում եմ ինչ կայֆ կլիներ
> Մի տեսակ չեմ ասել միակը լինեմ, բայց ասել եմ կլինի փոխվեք ախպորս հետ մի խոսքով ես հաճույքով ախպեր կուզեի ունենայի, բայց հենց մորքուրիս տղան լիներ   այլ տարբերակ պետք չի


փոքր ժամանակվա թաքուն երազարնքներս հիշացրեցիր: Որ քուրս վերջնական ջղայնացնում, ներվայնացնում ու հոգիս հանում էր, ինքս ինձ փարատում էի միայնակ երեխան լինելու երազանքներով: Աչքերս փակում ու երազում էի թե ինչ կայֆ կլիներ, որ ներվերս ուտող մեկը չլիներ, սաղ գիշեր գիրք կկարդայի, ոչ մեկ չէր ասի լույսը անջատի խանգարում ա, շորերս չէր հագնի առանց հարցնելու, իսկ երբ իրանը ուզես չտա և այլն:
Բայց հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել ա, մենք չենք փոխվել, բայց վերաբերմունքը փոխվել ա: Իրանից հարազատ ութանկ մարդ չկա իմ համար, որ պետք լինի ծնողներիս հետ էլ կվիճեմ իրան պաշտպանելու ու սատարելու համար....

----------

Quyr Qery (06.05.2012)

----------


## Kita

> փոքր ժամանակվա թաքուն երազարնքներս հիշացրեցիր: Որ քուրս վերջնական ջղայնացնում, ներվայնացնում ու հոգիս հանում էր, ինքս ինձ փարատում էի միայնակ երեխան լինելու երազանքներով: Աչքերս փակում ու երազում էի թե ինչ կայֆ կլիներ, որ ներվերս ուտող մեկը չլիներ, սաղ գիշեր գիրք կկարդայի, ոչ մեկ չէր ասի լույսը անջատի խանգարում ա, շորերս չէր հագնի առանց հարցնելու, իսկ երբ իրանը ուզես չտա և այլն:
> Բայց հիմա ամեն ինչ փոխվել ա, մենք չենք փոխվել, բայց վերաբերմունքը փոխվել ա: Իրանից հարազատ ութանկ մարդ չկա իմ համար, որ պետք լինի ծնողներիս հետ էլ կվիճեմ իրան պաշտպանելու ու սատարելու համար....


Չէ էտ դեպքը չենք, ոչ փոքր ժամանակ էր տենց, ոչ հիմա: :Jpit:  ես բացառություն եմ :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (04.05.2012)

----------


## Apsara

> Հա բա, ակումբցիները ոնց ասեն՝ նենց էլ կանեմ: Ափսոս, էն «Ամուսնություն օտարերկրացու հետ» քլնգող թեման ուշ տեսա, ոնց ժամանակին չէի նկատել...


Թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց բեղմնավորման օրվա հետ կապված հարցում չմոռանաս բացել, :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հետաքրքիր ա, բայց ինձ ծանոթ քույր-եղբայրների մեջ եթե տարիքային տարբերությունը շաատ մեծ ա, մի տեսակ կյանքը չի թողնում շատ մտերիմ լինեն, ինչ որ արգելք միշտ մնում ա արանքում:

Մեկ էլ մարդ կարա միշտ էլ սպասի երբ իրա ճուտը էնքան մեծանա, որ կարողանա արտահայտի քույր կամ եղբայր ունենալու/չունենալու ցանկությունը:
Շատ եմ լսել դեպքեր, երբ երեխայի պատվերով ա լինում հաջորդ երեխան :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Չէ ես սենց թե նենց ինքս կակ մինիմում 2 երեխա եմ ուզում :Jpit:  Թող իրանք էլ զգան միայնակ լինելու երազելու պահը :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (04.05.2012), Ariadna (04.05.2012), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.05.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Մի հատ էլ շեղում անեմ ու վերջ, ես էլ զույգ եմ ուզում՝ աղջիկ ու տղա  :Jpit:  Ըստ էության միակ երեխային հավասար բան է չէ՞ :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Մի հատ էլ շեղում անեմ ու վերջ, ես էլ զույգ եմ ուզում՝ աղջիկ ու տղա  Ըստ էության միակ երեխային հավասար բան է չէ՞


Վայ, հեչ հավասար չի  :Smile:

----------

unknown (04.05.2012)

----------


## Apsara

> Չէ ես սենց թե նենց ինքս կակ մինիմում 2 երեխա եմ ուզում Թող իրանք էլ զգան միայնակ լինելու երազելու պահը


իմ նախնական պլաններում հինգն են, բայց դե տեսնենք, մեր տանը էտքան օրորոցի տեղ չկա

----------

CactuSoul (07.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2012), Աշոտ Երկաթ (09.05.2012), Ձայնալար (07.05.2012), Մանուլ (06.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> *իմ նախնական պլաններում հինգն են*, բայց դե տեսնենք, մեր տանը էտքան օրորոցի տեղ չկա


Լո՞ւրջ  :Blink:

----------


## Apsara

> Լո՞ւրջ


լրիվ լուրջ բայց մեծ տուն եմ ուզում

----------

ivy (04.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Որ կռվել-մռվել եք ասում, հիշոմւ եմ, որ մի շրջան կար, որ օր չկար, որ իրար չլացացնեինք, չծեծեինք: Բայց ոչ մի անգամ չի եղել, որ մտածեմ միակը լինեի: Որովհետև էդ ծեծելն էլ մեր կյանքի մեծ մասն էր, առանց դրա հաստատ հա՛մ ինքնապաշտպանությունը, հա՛մ հավասարությունը, հա՛մ մի շարք արժեքներ ուղղակի չէին ձևավորվի մեր մեջ:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2012), Cassiopeia (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Ripsim (07.05.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), unknown (04.05.2012), Ամմէ (29.09.2012), Մանուլ (06.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Քուրիկս 7 տարի փոքր է, նախքան իրա ծնվելը թաք երեխա եմ եղել: Ծնողներս միշտ շատ խիստ են եղել, ու որպես թաք երեխա ոչ մի անգամ երես չեն տվել, ավելի ուրախ կլինեի, որ թաք չլինեի, բայց որ քուրիկս ծնվեց, իրա վրա կենտրոնացավ բոլորի ուշադրությունը, դրանից շատ էի նեղվում: Հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ է, ուրախ եմ, որ ինքը կա, են բացը որ ծնողներիս հետ է կապված եղել, են մտերմությունը, որ ծնողներիս հետ չի եղել, քուրիկիս միջոցով լրացել է, շատ կապված ենք իրար հետ, թե՛ ես, թե՛ ինքը իրար հետ ավելի մոտիկ ենք քան մամայիս:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2012), CactuSoul (07.05.2012), ivy (07.05.2012), murmushka (07.05.2012), Ripsim (06.05.2012), Smokie (07.05.2012), unknown (07.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (07.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ո՜նց էր գլխիցս թռել էդ արտահայտությունը, թեմայի վերնագիրը դնեի՝ «Թաք էրեխա»  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.05.2012), Srtik (18.05.2013), unknown (07.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (07.05.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ո՜նց էր գլխիցս թռել էդ արտահայտությունը, թեմայի վերնագիրը դնեի՝ «Թաք էրեխա»


Սիրում եմ էդ արտահայտությունը, համ էլ մեր բառբառին մոտ է: Լեննագանցիք թաք կեղնին:  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (07.05.2012), Kita (08.05.2012), murmushka (07.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Սիրում եմ էդ արտահայտությունը, համ էլ մեր բառբառին մոտ է: Լեննագանցիք թաք կեղնին:


Այվ, Քերի քրոջը, որ լսես թաք մանչ կդնես թեմայի վերնագիրը, գործ չունես  :Jpit: )

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2012), ivy (07.05.2012), Kita (08.05.2012), murmushka (07.05.2012), Quyr Qery (07.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

> իմ նախնական պլաններում հինգն են, բայց դե տեսնենք, մեր տանը էտքան օրորոցի տեղ չկա


Վույ...հազար ներող, բայց որ ես սենց լսում եմ առաջի հերթին մտածում եմ պետք ա ինչքան հանգիստ մարդ լինես որ էտքան ունենաս: :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես էլ եմ շատ երեխաներին կողմ, սակայն կեսարյանը սահմանափակում է այդ հնարավորությունը:

----------


## ivy

> իմ նախնական պլաններում հինգն են, բայց դե տեսնենք, մեր տանը էտքան օրորոցի տեղ չկա





> Ես էլ եմ շատ երեխաներին կողմ, սակայն կեսարյանը սահմանափակում է այդ հնարավորությունը:


Ես իհարկե դեմ չեմ նրան, որ մարդիկ շատ էրեխեք են ուզում, բայց հետն էլ մտածում՝ չէ՞ որ դա նշանակում է ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով չզբաղվել, մենակ երեխա պահել: Դե աշխատանքի գնալը հինգ երեխայի դեպքում ինքնըստինքյան բացառվում է...
Երևի մարդ կարող է ինքնառեալիզացվել՝ միայն երեխա մեծացնելով, բայց ես հաստատ էդպես չէի կարողանա:

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2012), Kita (08.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ես էլ քույր ունեմ, բայց մի տեսակ չեղածի հաշիվ ենք Հեչ քուրական չենք, տարբերությունը 7 տարի է, բայց դա էլ կապ չունի: Մի խոսքով եթե մենակ էլ լինեի, ավելի ուրախ կլինեի, միայն պլյուսներ Որ մտածում եմ ինչ կայֆ կլիներ
> Մի տեսակ չեմ ասել միակը լինեմ, բայց ասել եմ կլինի փոխվեք ախպորս հետ մի խոսքով ես հաճույքով ախպեր կուզեի ունենայի, բայց հենց մորքուրիս տղան լիներ   այլ տարբերակ պետք չի


Կիտ, արի ախպորս փոխեմ քրոջդ հետ  :LOL:  Ես էլ սաղ կյանքս երազել եմ քույր ունենալու մասին: Ընդհանրապես, միշտ երազել եմ, որ ինձնից ու եղբորիցս բացի (եթե ընտրություն չկար, որ եղբայրս չլիներ  :LOL: ) գոնե մի պուճուր էլ տանը լիներ, որովհետև դա լրիվ կփոխեր իրավիճակը: 




> Ես իհարկե դեմ չեմ նրան, որ մարդիկ շատ էրեխեք են ուզում, բայց հետն էլ մտածում՝ չէ՞ որ դա նշանակում է ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով չզբաղվել, մենակ երեխա պահել: Դե աշխատանքի գնալը հինգ երեխայի դեպքում ինքնըստինքյան բացառվում է...
> Երևի մարդ կարող է ինքնառեալիզացվել՝ միայն երեխա մեծացնելով, բայց ես հաստատ էդպես չէի կարողանա:


Այ, Ռիփ, էս վերջին գրառումդ որ չլիներ, ես էստեղ մեծ-մեծ հայտարարելու էի, որ ուզում եմ լիքը էրեխեք ունենալ, որովհետև ինձնից պիտի շատ լինի  :LOL:  

Հըմ, բայց աշխատանքի հարցն էլ կարելի ա լուծել: Կարելի ա, ասենք, աշխատել տանը, հետևաբար համ էրեխեքին մոտիկ լինել, համ էլ կարիերա անել: Օրինակ վերջերս Ալանիս Մորիսեթն իրա հարցազրույցում պատմում ա, որ տանը երգեր ձայնագրելու արանքում իրա պուճուրին ծիծիկ էր տալիս  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012)

----------


## Kita

> Կիտ, արի ախպորս փոխեմ քրոջդ հետ  Ես էլ սաղ կյանքս երազել եմ քույր ունենալու մասին: Ընդհանրապես, միշտ երազել եմ, որ ինձնից ու եղբորիցս բացի (եթե ընտրություն չկար, որ եղբայրս չլիներ ) գոնե մի պուճուր էլ տանը լիներ, որովհետև դա լրիվ կփոխեր իրավիճակը: 
> 
> 
> Այ, Ռիփ, էս վերջին գրառումդ որ չլիներ, ես էստեղ մեծ-մեծ հայտարարելու էի, որ ուզում եմ լիքը էրեխեք ունենալ, որովհետև ինձնից պիտի շատ լինի  
> 
> Հըմ, բայց աշխատանքի հարցն էլ կարելի ա լուծել: Կարելի ա, ասենք, աշխատել տանը, հետևաբար համ էրեխեքին մոտիկ լինել, համ էլ կարիերա անել: Օրինակ վերջերս Ալանիս Մորիսեթն իրա հարցազրույցում պատմում ա, որ տանը երգեր ձայնագրելու արանքում իրա պուճուրին ծիծիկ էր տալիս


Բյուր ես քրոջս քեզ տալիս եմ ամեն դեպքում, ախպերդ չգիտեմ կողմ կլինի, թե չէ ինձ եղբայր դառնալուն, բայց մեկ է, ես քրոջս տալիս եմ :LOL: 
Երբ փոխանակման գործընթացը անենք? :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Այ, Ռիփ, էս վերջին գրառումդ որ չլիներ, ես էստեղ մեծ-մեծ հայտարարելու էի, որ ուզում եմ լիքը էրեխեք ունենալ, որովհետև ինձնից պիտի շատ լինի  
> 
> Հըմ, բայց աշխատանքի հարցն էլ կարելի ա լուծել: Կարելի ա, ասենք, աշխատել տանը, հետևաբար համ էրեխեքին մոտիկ լինել, համ էլ կարիերա անել: Օրինակ վերջերս Ալանիս Մորիսեթն իրա հարցազրույցում պատմում ա, որ տանը երգեր ձայնագրելու արանքում իրա պուճուրին ծիծիկ էր տալիս


Դե իհարկե անպայման չի ամեն օր օֆիս գնալ՝ աշխատելու համար, բայց ես համզված եմ, որ հինգ երեխահի դեպքում տանն էլ չես կարող աշխատել: Ու դեռ թքած աշխատելու վրա, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի քեզ հետաքրքրող բանով զբաղվել չես կարող: Պարզ է, խոսքը Անժելինա Ջոլիի նման դեպքերի մասին չի, այլ հենց էն հասարակ մահկանացուների մասին, ովքեր էդ հինգ էրեխուն հենց իրենք էլ մեծացնելու են՝ առանց հարյուր հատ նյանյաների:

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2012), Kita (08.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (08.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե իհարկե անպայման չի ամեն օր օֆիս գնալ՝ աշխատելու համար, բայց ես համզված եմ, որ հինգ երեխահի դեպքում տանն էլ չես կարող աշխատել: Ու դեռ թքած աշխատելու վրա, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի քեզ հետաքրքրող բանով զբաղվել չես կարող: Պարզ է, խոսքը Անժելինա Ջոլիի նման դեպքերի մասին չի, այլ հենց էն հասարակ մահկանացուների մասին, ովքեր էդ հինգ էրեխուն հենց իրենք էլ մեծացնելու են՝ առանց հարյուր հատ նյանյաների:


Նայած էդ հինգի տարիքային տարբերությունն ինչքան կլինի  :Jpit:  եթե ինը ամիս, համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նայած էդ հինգի տարիքային տարբերությունն ինչքան կլինի  եթե ինը ամիս, համաձայն եմ:


Մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, թե մի հղիությունից նոր պրծած՝ համաձայն լինես միանգամից նոր հղիություն ստանձնել  :Jpit: ։ Ամեն դեպքում ամենահարմարավետ վիճակներից չի, էլի, մեղմ ասած  :LOL: ։
Ժող, բայց մի հատ պատկերացրեք, էլի. մարդ հինգ տարի անընդմեջ հղի լինի  :Black Eye: ։

----------


## Դեկադա

> Մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, թե մի հղիությունից նոր պրծած՝ համաձայն լինես միանգամից նոր հղիություն ստանձնել ։ Ամեն դեպքում ամենահարմարավետ վիճակներից չի, էլի, մեղմ ասած ։
> Ժող, բայց մի հատ պատկերացրեք, էլի. *մարդ հինգ տարի անընդմեջ հղի լինի* ։


Վանաձոր մի ծանոթ ունեի, ինչքան տեսնեի հղի էր: Ինձ մեկ մեկ թվում էր որ ինքը հղի ա ծնվել:

----------

ivy (09.05.2012), Kita (09.05.2012), Srtik (18.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (09.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, թե մի հղիությունից նոր պրծած՝ համաձայն լինես միանգամից նոր հղիություն ստանձնել ։ Ամեն դեպքում ամենահարմարավետ վիճակներից չի, էլի, մեղմ ասած ։
> Ժող, բայց մի հատ պատկերացրեք, էլի. մարդ հինգ տարի անընդմեջ հղի լինի ։


Իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, չնայած ոչ վաղ անցյալում տենց էր:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, թե մի հղիությունից նոր պրծած՝ համաձայն լինես միանգամից նոր հղիություն ստանձնել ։ Ամեն դեպքում ամենահարմարավետ վիճակներից չի, էլի, մեղմ ասած ։
> Ժող, բայց մի հատ պատկերացրեք, էլի. մարդ հինգ տարի անընդմեջ հղի լինի ։


 :LOL: 
Ինչ սիրու՞ն կլինի: Անընդհատ հղիի սիրուն շորիկներով, շրջապատից համակրող ու ուշադիր հայացքներով: Վա՜յ, եկեք նստեք, կամ, պայուսակը տվեք պահեմ...:  :Jpit:  Ինձ համար հղի կինը մի ուրիշ գեղեցկություն ա, ես հիանում եմ այդ գեղեցկությամբ: Իհարկե հնարավոր է, որ մինչև հղիանալը մեծ-մեծ խոսում եմ:  :Jpit:

----------

murmushka (09.05.2012), Աշոտ Երկաթ (10.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչ սիրու՞ն կլինի: Անընդհատ հղիի սիրուն շորիկներով, շրջապատից համակրող ու ուշադիր հայացքներով: Վա՜յ, եկեք նստեք, կամ, պայուսակը տվեք պահեմ...:  Ինձ համար հղի կինը մի ուրիշ գեղեցկություն ա, ես հիանում եմ այդ գեղեցկությամբ: Իհարկե հնարավոր է, որ մինչև հղիանալը մեծ-մեծ խոսում եմ:


Դե, դու մենակ լավ կողմերը նշեցիր, բայց հղիությունը մենակ դա չի։ Համակրող ու ուշադիր հայացքներ չեմ հիշում, ճիշտն ասած։ Հղիի շորեր ես էլ եմ սիրում, ու ընդհանրապես հղի ժամանակ տեսքիցս երբեք էլ դժգոհ չեմ եղել. ինձ իմ փորիկը շատ էլ դուր էր գալիս  :Jpit: ։ Բայց հղիությունը, ցավոք, մենակ սիրուն փորիկն ու շորիկը չեն, էլի։ Բա մի քանի ամիս տևողությամբ մշտական սրտխառնոցները, բա վախերը, բա էն մշտական զգույշ վիճակը, որ հանկարծ մի բան էն չանես, երեխային վնասես կամ վիժես։ Ոնց որ ինքդ քո գլխի տերը չլինես։ Դե, ես էլ վախկոտ մեռնում եմ, ու հղի ժամանակ ցանկացած հնարավոր վատ բան, որ տեսականորեն կարող է պատահել, ինձ թվում էր՝ ինձ հետ կպատահի  :Blush: ։ Դրա համար առնվազն ինձ նմաններին գոնե մեկ–երկու տարվա ընդմիջումներ պետք են մինչև հաջորդ հղիությունը։ Իհարկե, ամեն մարդու դեպքում տարբեր է լինում՝ թե ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, թեկուզ բժշկական տեսանկյունից ինչքան գիտեմ, խորհուրդ չի տրվում հղիությունից հետո շատ շուտ հղիանալ, քանի որ հղիություն օրգանիզմից ահագին ռեսուրսներ է խլում, ու որոշ ժամանակ է պետք վերականգնվելու համար։

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2012), erexa (09.05.2012), ivy (09.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (10.05.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, *չնայած ոչ վաղ անցյալում տենց էր*:


Էս վերջին մասը չհասկացա։ Այսինքն՝ ո՞նց էր։

----------


## ivy

> Էս վերջին մասը չհասկացա։ Այսինքն՝ ո՞նց էր։


Երևի ուզում էր ասել, որ առաջ հենց իրար հետևից էլ ունենում էին, դա շատ հաճախ հանդիպող երևույթ էր:
Իսկապես, իմ սերնդի մեջ լիքը մարդ կա, ում քույր եղբայրն իրենից հազիվ մի տարով է մեծ կամ փոքր:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.05.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երևի ուզում էր ասել, որ առաջ հենց իրար հետևից էլ ունենում էին, դա շատ հաճախ հանդիպող երևույթ էր:
> Իսկապես, իմ սերնդի մեջ լիքը մարդ կա, ում քույր եղբայրն իրենից հազիվ մի տարով է մեծ կամ փոքր:


Հա՜, ինձ թվացել էր, թե իր համար նկատի ունի, որ տենց էր, դրա համար էի զարմացել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ministr

Մենակ լինելը հեչ էլ վատ չի ))) Շատ դեպքերում քույր եղբայրները հետագայում ավելի շատ պրոբլեմներ են ստեղծում քան օտարները )))

----------

Quyr Qery (10.05.2012), soultaker (10.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՜, ինձ թվացել էր, թե իր համար նկատի ունի, որ տենց էր, դրա համար էի զարմացել ։


Հա, վերջին հինգ տարում վեց էրեխա ունեցա, դուք էլ չիմացաք  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, վերջին հինգ տարում վեց էրեխա ունեցա, դուք էլ չիմացաք


Բայց դու յամանն ես հա...ոնց էլ հասցրել ես:

----------


## armen9494

> Մենակ լինելը հեչ էլ վատ չի ))) Շատ դեպքերում քույր եղբայրները հետագայում ավելի շատ պրոբլեմներ են ստեղծում քան օտարները )))


Շատ դեպքերում էլ քույր եղբայրները ընենց բաներ են անում, որ ուրիշների արածները աչքիդ զիբիլա երևում :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Մենակ լինելը հեչ էլ վատ չի ))) Շատ դեպքերում քույր եղբայրները հետագայում ավելի շատ պրոբլեմներ են ստեղծում քան օտարները )))





> Շատ դեպքերում էլ քույր եղբայրները ընենց բաներ են անում, որ ուրիշների արածները աչքիդ զիբիլա երևում


Բայց մի մոռացեք, որ լուրջ խնդիրների դեպքում բոլոր ընկերները կարող են մերժել, իրենց նեղություն չտալ, իսկ քույրը կամ եղբայրը իր հարազատին հենց այնպես չի թողնի։ Կարողա լայն բացված ժպիտո չգնի, բայց բախտի քմահաճույքին չի թողնի ձեզ։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բայց մի մոռացեք, որ լուրջ խնդիրների դեպքում բոլոր ընկերները կարող են մերժել, իրենց նեղություն չտալ, իսկ քույրը կամ եղբայրը իր հարազատին հենց այնպես չի թողնի։ Կարողա լայն բացված ժպիտո չգնի, բայց բախտի քմահաճույքին չի թողնի ձեզ։


Եղբայրը խնդիրներ ունի, օգնության համար դիմում է եղբորը, իսկ նա, լինելով եհովայի վկա, պատասխանում. 
- Ես եհովա աստծուն կաղոթեմ քո համար։

Շատ մեծ օգնություն ա։

----------

Freeman (13.05.2012), Quyr Qery (14.05.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ժող, ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չէ, որ դեպքեր են լինում, որ հարազատ քույր/եղբայրը թշնամի է լինում ու կարող է անել նույն վատությունը, կամ նույնիսկ ավելի վատ, ինչ օտար մարդը կաներ: Ինչպես ասում են, մարդս մարդ լինի  :Jpit: :
 Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է մեկ երեխա ունենալ, որովհետև հաջորդ երեխան կարող է վատություն անել իր քրոջը/եղբորը: Ծիծաղելի չէ՞  :Smile: :

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2012), Cassiopeia (13.05.2012), ivy (14.05.2012), Lem (14.05.2012), Quyr Qery (14.05.2012), Smokie (14.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (15.05.2012), Ձայնալար (14.05.2012), Ներսես_AM (13.05.2012), Ուլուանա (14.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (14.05.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Իսկապես կյանքը շատ ավելի ձանձրալի կլիներ, եթե կողքիդ չլիներ հարազատ հասակակիցդ: :Smile:  
Իմ քույրը ինձանից չորս տարով մեծ է, ինձ համար թանկ է ու ավելի քան հարազատ: Ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կարտահայտվի իր հարազատի մասին, այդպես էլ ես կասեմ, որ աշխարհի ամենալավ քույրիկն է: :Smile:  Երբեմն կարող են լինել վեճեր, կարող ենք նեղանալ որոշ ժամանակով, բայց այդ ժամանակ, ինչքան էլ փորձեմ ինքս ինձ ստիպել հոգիս չի հանդարտվի :Smile: 

Իմ կարծիքով այն մարդիկ, ովքեր ասում են որ չեն ուզում քույր, կամ եղբայր, ուղղակի չեն գիտակցում, թե ինչից են զրկվելու:

 :Love:

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2012), Cassiopeia (14.05.2012), ivy (14.05.2012), Lem (14.05.2012), Quyr Qery (14.05.2012), Ripsim (14.05.2012), Արևհատիկ (20.05.2012), Լուսաբեր (15.05.2012)

----------

